# "Titan" El microscopio electrónico más potente del mundo.



## Fogonazo

*El microscopio electrónico más potente del mundo está en Canadá. *

El microscopio de electrones más avanzado del mundo, que ha sido presentado en Canadá, es capaz de ver el espacio existente entre los átomos. 

El 80-300 Cubed, que ha sido instalado en el Centro para Microscopía Electrónica de la Universidad de McMaster, posee una resolución similar a la del telescopio espacial Hubble, unas 14 millones de veces. 





 _El Titán está en cuatro especialmente diseñado para evitar mínimas vibraciones._


Según Gianluigi Botton, director del Centro Canadiense, “con este microscopio podremos ahora identificar fácilmente átomos, medir su estado químico e incluso analizar los electrones que los unen”, señaló. 

Posee una sensibilidad tan alta que incluso la respiración cerca del aparato puede afectar los resultados, por lo que ha sido instalado en un lugar perfectamente aislado, tanto de vibraciones como de sonidos e incluso de cambios de temperatura. 

Investigación de materiales 




 _Ejemplo de resolución del Titán (FOTO: Universidad McMasters) _


Una muestra de aluminio amplificadorada 14 millones de veces con el microscopio Titán. 
Un ejemplo es la foto de arriba, que muestra lo que se ve en la lente del microscopio con una muestra de aleación de aluminio como la utilizada en las latas de bebidas. 

Lo que se observa es una ampliación de 14 millones de veces, la escala es de un nanómetro, o el equivalente de la milmillonésima parte de un cabello humano. 

Se espera que el Titán sirva también para estudiar proteínas y materiales para suministro de fármacos para combatir tumores cancerosos de manera más precisa. 

Y también para crear materiales más ligeros y resistentes e instrumentos de almacenamiento de memoria con mayor densidad. 

Tal como señalan los expertos, el campo de la microscopía está avanzando a un ritmo acelerado. 

Así que quizás no será de extrañar que en los próximos meses veamos la presentación de un aparato más avanzado que éste. 

El Titán fue construido en Holanda por la Compañía FEI con un costo de US$15 millones. 

Y el proyecto fue financiado por la Fundación Canadiense para la Innovación, el Ministerio de Investigación e Innovación de Ontario, la compañía FEI y la Universidad McMaster.


----------



## ciri

yuit..yiiiiiiuuuuu!...

como se vería una mosca?


----------



## electrodan

Y como un microscopio que dispara electrones puede ver electrones?


----------



## fernandob

supongo que si pero todos golpeados   

edit: supuse que deberia ser muy interresante ver algun album de fotos de distintas cosas que hayan puesto en el titan, de verdad que poder echar un ojo a algo tan ..........."imposible" para seres de nuestro tamaño .

busque en la web y solo encontre que es de canada y que en españa se estan peleando por recibirlo (coño que quiero ser yo el que lo tenga).
parece que aun esta fresco, casi ni lo han enchufado aun.

si alguien consigue en la web fotos de , digamos de el microscopio anterior al titan , pongan el enlace, por que me quede con las ganas

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Este es el link a algunas fotos que publica la fabrica del artefacto.

No pude abrir las imágenes, solo se ven (Valga la redundancia) microscópicas, posiblemente se deba estar registrado

http://www.fei.com/resources/image-gallery.aspx


----------



## fernandob

gracias fogonazo, yo las pude agrandar ok a 1/2 pantalla, y si no las guardas y luego si las agrandas lo que queres.

lo que me rompio es unas fotos de semiconductores al principio, que parecen ser puentes en el aire, o sea NO capas planas sobre sustrato sino que puentesw en el aire.....
como es eso ?


----------



## mabauti

yo quiero uno para cuando me corto las uñas 


buen aporte Fogo.


----------



## Chico3001

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> gracias fogonazo, yo las pude agrandar ok a 1/2 pantalla, y si no las guardas y luego si las agrandas lo que queres.
> 
> lo que me rompio es unas fotos de semiconductores al principio, que parecen ser puentes en el aire, o sea NO capas planas sobre sustrato sino que puentesw en el aire.....
> como es eso ?



Dices esta? 







Ni idea de que sean o como los hagan.. pero son muy bonitos...


----------



## fernandob

si, esa.......
que de que ?
como cuando y donde ?

y yo que sigo con el marcador  ops:


----------

